# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  business.hr i platnene pelene

## Angie75

Danas gledam business.hr i tražim cijene dionica, kad odjednom ugledam Renatino lice i članak o Rodinoj proizvodnji platnenih pelena. 
Jako lijepo i pozitivno!

----------


## wewa

:D

----------


## Mukica

daj link

----------


## Angie75

Mukice, ja sam to vidjela u papirnatom izdanju. Probat ću naći na netu pa stavim link.

----------


## Angie75

Nema članka na netu, jedino se može skinuti pdf izdanje današnjeg broja:

http://business.hr/

----------

